# Anyone near Ashburton Devon fancy retrieving my phone?



## brix_kitty (Jul 1, 2011)

I went to Devon at the weekend and got horribly drunk, managed to lose my phone in a field. I've got that AVG app which turns on the GPS and tells me exactly where it is. Except I'm now in London and it's on the outskirts of Ashburton (just off the other side of the A38, apparently). I don't have the time or the money to go back so thought I'd ask the internet for help.. Happy to pay £50 for its safe return, plus p & p. I only had it 6 months, it was my first smart phone (HTC Desire)  my Samsung D500 just isn't the same...

I posted in General but it was suggested I might get more luck here..


----------



## Idaho (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you ever get it back?


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 14, 2011)

ebay it.


----------



## brix_kitty (Jul 16, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Did you ever get it back?


 
Nope. Someone kindly took a look but no luck. I replaced and now realise the GPS is only accurate to about 50m which is quite a large area.. anyway anyone who wants to look: http://www.flickr.com/photos/11103151@N08/sets/72157626967786091

It was three weeks ago now tho..


----------

